# bitte um Hilfe



## prinzessinyvi (8. Juni 2012)

habe ja vor vier Wochen den Teich gebaut und mit Leitungswasser und Regentonnenwasser (plastik) gefüllt.

schaut mein wasser heute an  

habe in dem 500l Teich ja keine Pumpe drin. 

was tu ich den nun ?

Lg yvi


----------



## MadDog (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: bitte um Hilfe*

Hallo Yvi,
das ist normal, das sich das Wasser verfärbt. Durch die Sonneneinstrahlung bilden sich Algen und dadurch wird das Wasser grün und trübe.
Kaufe dir eine kleine Pumpe mit Filter. Bei deiner Teichgröße und da du kein Fischbesatz hast, kannst du im Baumarkt für 20,- € schon eine Pumpe bekommen.
Außerdem sollten mehr Pflanzen in den Teich.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Connemara (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: bitte um Hilfe*

Hallo Yvi,
was ist denn mit deinem Wasser? Man kann es ohne eine Beschreibung von dir nicht gut erkennen!
...vielleicht geht es ja nur mir so!?

Edit: Frank hat es erkannt ....ich nicht!
Ja, Pflanzen sind sehr wichtig, vor allem Unterwasserpflanzen und vielleicht auch ein paar Schwimmpflanzen!


----------



## katja (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: bitte um Hilfe*

pumpe und filter brauchst du definitiv nicht!

ich habe auch einen kleinen pflanzenteich, ohne technik und glasklares wasser! 

pack die pflanzen aus den töpfen, spül die erde ab und setz sie direkt in dein substrat. und ganz wichtig: pack noch ordentlich mehr pflanzen rein, da ist ja so gut wie nix drin! 

in wenigen wochen wirst du dann ein wässerlein haben, wie du es dir wünschst 

ps: was ist das für eine spiegelung im ersten bild? steht da irgendwo ein zebra?


----------



## Connemara (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: bitte um Hilfe*



katja schrieb:


> pumpe und filter brauchst du definitiv nicht!
> 
> ich habe auch einen kleinen pflanzenteich, ohne technik und glasklares wasser!
> 
> ...




...bin ganz deiner Meinung, Katja


----------



## prinzessinyvi (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: bitte um Hilfe*

sorry habe zwei Bilder von vor paar tagen gehabt, jetzt bin ich nochmal raus geflitzt und habe ein aktuelles von dem teich mit den Pflanzen die gestern kamen.

Drin sind jetzt 2 Sumpfdotterblumen
                     2 Seerosen
                     Filterbinse
                     Senne ?
                     Minirohrkolben ?
achso und das Wasser wird rot-braun 


danke Yvi


----------



## katja (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: bitte um Hilfe*

 sorry, aber das sind immer noch zu wenig 

außerdem wie ich vorher schon schrieb, raus aus den töpfen mit erde!!

so sah mein teich vor ein paar wochen aus, mittlerweile sind die pflanzen nochmal ordentlich gewachsen

ach du liebe zeit, wenn ich das anschaue, fällt mir erstmal auf, WIE sehr alles gewachsen ist  werde morgen mal ein aktuelles bild machen


----------



## ina1912 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: bitte um Hilfe*

Hi!

Weißt Du, was ich mal gemacht habe, als ich mir einen kleinen Pflanzenteich anlegte? Zwar hatte ich natürlich Wasser- und Sumpfpflanzen in größerer Menge aus meinem Fischteich in pflanzkörben und Blumentöpfen hineingetan. Was aber unerwartet super funktionierte: ich hatte Gartenstauden, die ich reduzieren musste und nicht wegwerfen wollte, im teich "geparkt", weil ich noch keinen neuen Platz für sie finden konnte. Habe sie also einfach mitsamt Wurzelballen in schwarze Mörteleimer getan und ins Wasser gestellt. Und siehe da, ich bekam vom ersten Tag an superklares Wasser! Die stehen deshalb noch heute da...  Schau doch mal in Deinem Garten, ob Du noch ein paar feuchtigkeitsliebende Gartenstauden (Bergenie geht sehr gut, aber auch das grünweiße Schilfgras) findest, da sparst Du erstmal etwas Geld...
Die Pflanze auf Deinem Foto, die noch im Topf ist, würde ich allerdings auspflanzen ins Substrat.
LG Ina


----------



## prinzessinyvi (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: bitte um Hilfe*

danke ihr seid sehr lieb.... ich habe ja nur noch die 2 Sumpfdotterblumen im Erdetopf , hihi dann werd ich die mal morgen auspacken und sehen wie sich das entwickelt


----------



## katja (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: bitte um Hilfe*

 ich sehe da doch 5 töpfe oder brauch ich ne brille? 

und nicht nur auspacken, viiiiiele mehr rein


----------



## prinzessinyvi (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: bitte um Hilfe*

hihi Katjaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ..... jepp am Rand sind fünf Töpfe, im tieferen 2 Seerosen und noch 2 Pflanzen


----------



## katja (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: bitte um Hilfe*

was für pflanzen außer den seerosen? unterwasserpflanzen? also __ wasserpest, __ hornkraut oder so? falls nicht, schreib das auch noch auf die einkaufsliste, die verbraten jede menge nährstoffe


----------



## prinzessinyvi (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: bitte um Hilfe*

Filtersegge silber/grün 	
Filterbinse grün 
Filter-Zwergschilf rot/grün
Sumpfschwertlilie


okay wird gemacht lieben Dank !!!

mir gefällt es halt nicht, wenn man den Rand so sieht....muss ich noch viel Steine usw sammeln


----------



## elkop (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: bitte um Hilfe*

ich bin katjas meinung. keine technik in den kleinen teich. ein bissl geduld und pflanzen, pflanzen und zu guter letzt pflanzen (auch unterwasser, zb. __ wasserpest, __ hornkraut ...) und das regelt sich in kurzer zeit von selber. den rand würde ich ein bissl mit uferpflanzen zuwachsen lassen (hat aber nix mim wasser zu tun ). du wirst sehen, bald hast du viel freude mit deinem teichlein.


----------



## prinzessinyvi (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: bitte um Hilfe*

so ich habe jetzt alle Pflanzen in die Behälter nur mit dem Substrat getan.... das Wasser mit dem Kescher bissl abgesäubert und werde jetzt geduldig zuschauen was passiert


----------



## katja (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: bitte um Hilfe*

ähm.... du hast aber schon unsere tipps von gestern gelesen? 

wir meinten, die pflanzen *ohne* töpfe direkt ins substrat zu setzen, also *in* den teichrand!


----------



## prinzessinyvi (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: bitte um Hilfe*

ups....man könnte meinen ich habe nicht gelesen....hihi 
okay ich verstehe, aber dann schwimmen die doch weg, das hält nicht so wie ich das will :-(

na dann werd ich das eben nochmal versuchen 

oh je....ich buddel das Plasteding gleich wieder aus und mach mir ne richtige Grube mit Teichzonen vom feinsten ....

danke trotzdem liebe Katja !!!


----------



## prinzessinyvi (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: bitte um Hilfe*

danke für die Tips mit den Pflanzen, mein Wasser ist nun wieder glasklar und ich sehr begeistert ....

habe das pflanzen gleich noch zum verschönern drum rum genutzt und bin zu der Erkenntnis gekommen ....der Teich ist zu klein.....

wir bauen demnächst einen grösseren 


lg Yvi


----------



## Springmaus (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: bitte um Hilfe*

Hallo,

   ja so kann das gehen!

Viel Spaß beim Teich bauen !

Und gleich groß genug!


----------

